# SlammdSonoma Vs Hocknberry



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this ones more thought up of as just two truck guys steppin away from a tailgate for a moment & checkin a trunk for a minute. :0 impalas i think is what we agreed on, built anyways we want. Lets see who has more to prove ( me im thinking lol)  

Were gonna do a quick 2 month build, im doin my 59 impala convertible, gonna open it up..why the fuck not! :biggrin: also gonn a try & pull off a normal swinging door hinge...  

alright hock, where ya at home boy..bring it!! :biggrin: 

ill have pics up on monday of what im workin with.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:cheesy: ILLL BE WATCHIN


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

fuck yah boy..... its on!!!!! ill be bringin a very sexy 1970 impala!! im thinkin ill name it five nine killa! :biggrin: 
go ahead and open ur baby up, but im thinkin im only gonna do the trunk! see yah on the battle field!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 13 2010, 11:03 PM~17779065
> *fuck yah boy..... its on!!!!! ill be bringin a very sexy 1970 impala!! im thinkin ill name it five nine killa!  :biggrin:
> go ahead and open ur baby up, but im thinkin im only gonna do the trunk! see yah on the battle field!!
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 13 2010, 10:12 PM~17779113
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

sounds like it's going to be a good build off, good luck to ya both.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ooh, this should be good!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds good but wheres the pics? lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 14 2010, 01:44 PM~17783750
> *sounds good but wheres the pics? lol
> *


my bad! heres my start!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 14 2010, 03:18 PM~17784557
> *my bad! heres my start!
> 
> 
> ...


A photo :0 :0 :0 Thats gonna be sick Hock... Brian, where you at with your build?? Yall gonna tear shit up for sure....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lady's and Gentlemen, Let's get ready to RRRRUUUUMMMMMBBBBLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!

Like Micheal Buffer would put it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh im right here, just got home so not a pic yet..but the box is on the table  

get all your shit talkin over with....its put up or shut up! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2010, 04:31 PM~17785212
> *oh im right here, just got home so not a pic yet..but the box is on the table
> 
> get all your shit talkin over with....its put up or shut up! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


woo hoo look at u flexin ur muscles!! lol i alreay PUT UP some pics, so SHUT UP and post ur pics! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

oh yah?! whens the official start and end date!? i say lets get...errrr wait, u get ur pics up, get all ur goodies together an kick it off this saturday the 19th? end on july 19th, or u wanna srtart with a fresh month an kick off on july 1st?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, this saturdays fine..but unfortunately ive already started hacking on mine :biggrin: :biggrin: ..so..take it as it is. I came to slice your 70 to pieces :0 

This is Draggin' Slayer

























ill keep photos of what ive done..unless you want me to pop em out now


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2010, 08:22 PM~17787640
> *naw, this saturdays fine..but unfortunately ive already started hacking on mine :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..so..take it as it is.  I came to slice your 70 to pieces :0
> 
> This is Draggin'  Slayer
> ...


ok, we'll get goin then fuck it! and its ur car, ur call out.. so post em if yah want or wait?! so whats the end date then? end of august? :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id say middle of august...the 18th is dead in the middle....shall i begin chiseling your tombstone? :0 

















:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Brian, thats gonna be sick... I knew you was gonna have some shit up your sleeve on this build off....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2010, 08:30 PM~17787750
> *id say middle of august...the 18th is dead in the middle....shall i begin chiseling your tombstone? :0
> 
> 
> ...


ok end date is august 18th then!  and put that chisel down cuzz im comin at yah with the "Eye Popper"! see yah on the battle field! im sittin on 1111 gold and chrome spokes, whatchu sittin on?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jun 14 2010, 08:44 PM~17787921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


starting off on 1109's chrome w/ chrome lip, probably gonna be painted up to match the car. Its gonna go a shade of purple, but im not sure yet which shade, with black chrome trim, chromed bumpers...gonna be a lil different. 
and i gotta open the trunk up the same way...the more i think on it..i may get wicked with this fucker....you better be holdin on hock..cuz this ones gonna get wild bro!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally somethin to look at lol looks like both are off to a good start


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

with a cut in half hood, you might as well go all out and do a radical


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

^ truth


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 15 2010, 02:29 PM~17795025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, with three of you guys sayin that (this includes James via voicemail), the fuckers getting radicated... hock this might get ugly for you..u can bow out now if ya want :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i didnt do a thing to it tonight, for the sheer fact that we got a freaky ass 2 hour storm that turned off lights all over the city...plus i need some real thinking time on how to cut for a radical, since im totally lost as to how those are completely done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

search the post your rides portion of layitlow  all kinds of ideahs out there.



i searched for a minute and found this  












still in the works, i need to re do the firewall sides


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

when the hell did you cut into that? and that kinda helps, cuz im debating on either doing a full door in a normal hinge..or goin nuts & making a 2 piece half cut door that hinges from both sides...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 15 2010, 11:25 PM~17798224
> *when the hell did you cut into that?  and that kinda helps, cuz im debating on either doing a full door in a normal hinge..or goin nuts & making a 2 piece half cut door that hinges from both sides...
> *




i was told one time that if your gonna do a radical, nothing can be wrong, everythin you can do to it will be your ideahs ya know  do it up and stop sleepin on hock, i have a feeling hes gonna bust out on this one and show some cats that he still got a lil lolo in him :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im hoping so....i dont wanna be a loner pullin off the hard shit by myself here. but if it comes down to that.. :biggrin: 

just a simple question, since this is sorta new curve for me..do all radicals have to be in the locked up position to show? the reason im asking, ..well, its a lucrative idea i have that im tryin to stamp down if it doesnt stay locked up. maybe more ass in the grass cali style type setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i always thought radicals look there best losked up, wheels off and mirrors under neath so you can see all the chrome  

plus if you do a tilt front end, its alil easier if the ride is lifted  

just go into ''POST YOUR RIDES'' and look for some radicals, get a better ideah of what you wanna do and roll with it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

woa.. okay time out here, brian u keep callin me out here and its coo, but if u wanna go radical we can, but wit my time limit (and by u what u said) wit our time 2 build...were gonna have ta extand this time limit!! honestly!! i hate build time cuzz it makes u rush in a pinch!! so if u wanna go radical....we need to space out the build time here! im coo with doin it too! but lately im only buildin on saturday night! whatchu thinkin here bro?! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Brian, maybe this will help you and hock both out and anyone else who wants to do a radical....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=385470&st=0


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

HOCKNBERRY'S GOT THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2010, 10:08 PM~17800539
> *Brian, maybe this will help you and hock both out and anyone else who wants to do a radical....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=385470&st=0
> *


DID HOMEBOY EVER FINISH THAT MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 15 2010, 11:48 PM~17800894
> *DID HOMEBOY EVER FINISH THAT MONTE :biggrin:
> *


I think so.... whatever happened to him?!?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 15 2010, 09:01 PM~17798654
> *woa.. okay time out here, brian u keep callin me out here and its coo, but if u wanna go radical we can, but wit my time limit (and by u what u said) wit our time 2 build...were gonna have ta extand this time limit!! honestly!! i hate build time cuzz it makes u rush in a pinch!! so if u wanna go radical....we need to space out the build time here! im coo with doin it too! but lately im only buildin on saturday night! whatchu thinkin here bro?! :happysad:
> *



i realize i called u out..and now this things tumbling into somethin i didnt really care for it to. Id like to do a radical, but the more i look at this thing...shit!! this one would be tough to do. So for all you guys wanting me to build a radical..yall gonna have to wait seriously....me and hock are sorta on a limit of time. For me, summer i literally quit building til fall, cuz i have too much other stuff to do while its warm...and if hocks only doin sat...this could take forever....

so for now, even if it does have a hood that opens like it does..the trunk will as well..but no radical. ( id rather do a radical truck anyways)


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 16 2010, 01:35 PM~17805498
> *i realize i called u out..and now this things tumbling into somethin i didnt really care for it to.  Id like to do a radical, but the more i look at this thing...shit!!  this one would be tough to do.  So for all you guys wanting me to build a radical..yall gonna have to wait seriously....me and hock are sorta on a limit of time.  For me, summer i literally quit building til fall, cuz i have too much other stuff to do while its warm...and if hocks only doin sat...this could take forever....
> 
> so for now, even if it does have a hood that opens like it does..the trunk will as well..but no radical.    ( id rather do a radical truck anyways)
> *


LOL so i guess jus build to ur specs until dead line.. how bout that?! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

build it the way you see fit..and quote * may the best car win* :0 fucking chevy crap..lol :biggrin: 

i went ahead and got sorta wicked with mine anyways, not a total radical, cuz im not opening the doors...just too much shit involved in that, and ive just did two back to back..so im a bit over that for the moment.  

i shaved the door spots where the handles wouldve been, as well as shaved the fin trim of all chrome pieces, including the ones on the hood & trunk, pie cut the trunk & hood to match and all fold up literally making it look like a casket... :biggrin: 
























 

where ya at hock? oh wait..its not saturday yet is it...j/k


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2010, 07:20 AM~17802855
> *I think so.... whatever happened to him?!?!
> *


IDK HE PROBALY GOT LOST JUST LIKE THE REST OF THE FOOLS THAT DONT POST ANYMORE :biggrin: :0 LOL...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sofar i like how the trunk matches any ideas on color(s)?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 17 2010, 08:13 PM~17820304
> *build it the way you see fit..and quote * may the best car win* :0  fucking chevy crap..lol :biggrin:
> 
> i went ahead and got sorta wicked with mine anyways, not a total radical, cuz im not opening the doors...just too much shit involved in that, and ive just did two back to back..so im a bit over that for the moment.
> ...


looking good Slammd :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 18 2010, 02:25 PM~17826396
> *looking good Slammd :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 17 2010, 09:13 PM~17820304
> *build it the way you see fit..and quote * may the best car win* :0  fucking chevy crap..lol :biggrin:
> 
> i went ahead and got sorta wicked with mine anyways, not a total radical, cuz im not opening the doors...just too much shit involved in that, and ive just did two back to back..so im a bit over that for the moment.
> ...


hardy har har! smart ass! :biggrin: its been a long week for sure but im about to get down! im still up in the air on wires or those cragers that come with the kit and do an old school inspired gseeds build?! so for now ill jus open the trunk and tossin around on the doors but proll not?! nice start anyway, im likin the hinges 2!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alright, i told u i was gonna get down! heres the '70 body all done with the trunk open!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 18 2010, 10:32 PM~17829504
> *alright, i told u i was gonna get down! heres the '70 body all done with the trunk open!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ME LIKEY


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 18 2010, 10:34 PM~17829521
> *:cheesy: ME LIKEY
> *


 :naughty: :ninja: :x:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 19 2010, 01:32 AM~17829504
> *alright, i told u i was gonna get down! heres the '70 body all done with the trunk open!
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good hock i like the colors


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 18 2010, 02:45 PM~17826014
> *looks good sofar i like how the trunk matches any ideas on color(s)?
> *


something in purple, got something up my sleeve to go with the purple... :biggrin: 

purple with black chrome and black metallic in there somewhere....im not thinkin of color at the moment, just mods.  

nice color hock, coming along nicely.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nah... i was just tryin to make u sweat a lil brian... that was an old build, heres what i really got done.... just the trunk lol im still thinkin on the paint?!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 19 2010, 02:46 PM~17833053
> *nah... i was just tryin to make u sweat a lil brian... that was an old build, heres what i really got done.... just the trunk lol im still thinkin on the paint?!
> *



:roflmao: nice HOCK!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 19 2010, 12:46 PM~17833053
> *nah... i was just tryin to make u sweat a lil brian... that was an old build, heres what i really got done.... just the trunk lol im still thinkin on the paint?!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hock, go old school!!! Flaked top with patterns, candy bottom with pinstripes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 19 2010, 04:46 PM~17833053
> *nah... i was just tryin to make u sweat a lil brian... that was an old build, heres what i really got done.... just the trunk lol im still thinkin on the paint?!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 19 2010, 01:46 PM~17833053
> *nah... i was just tryin to make u sweat a lil brian... that was an old build, heres what i really got done.... just the trunk lol im still thinkin on the paint?!
> 
> 
> ...




Dam you got me foo! :biggrin: Lookin' good fellas! Hock the old 70 looks PIMP!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

after thinkin a minute, was like that fool musta been sandin & sprayin in the week...lol Looks good what ya got done in any case. I gotta build the inside of the trunk tonight, cast some hydro pumps in purple..or maybe black..fuck im not sure yet.

went out today & scored for the 59, got purple ignition wires, and PE wire looms, as well as this ones gonna be a wild color of purple...a friend built a wildcat with one of the colors i picked up and this shits awesome..purple to green flip flop. Also picked up a purple flip flop with monster silver flake...so not sure which, or both will be used...maybe try my hand at patterns with both colors in a wild ass flip flop job...we'll see.

My next mod im trying while building the trunk is retractable antennas on both side that hide into the fins when the trunk is open.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sounds good, but u better be on ur game with that color flop paint homie, 1 fuck up and its in the pond pretty much?! :0 
i finished sanding down the 70 tonight.... then sat staring at it.... put wires under it... put supremes under it..... put cragers under it.... then did all kinds of suspetion looks with all 3 wheels... fuck it... for now, i need to think of paint, but wheels and style have 2 match! so ill dip through LIL a bit with some brew and see what sticks with me in the morning?! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: This is gonna be GOOD.... hno: hno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok i think i've decided now! ill keep this 70 build OG lowrider cuzz i already have a resin 72 impala that i had started a while back for an old school








maybe ill throw the cragers or supremes on the blue and white 70 i posted from before?! i just kinda gave up on the blue one cuzz i hated the patterns on the trunk and hood!  anywayz..... i gotta go figure out some paint now cuzz this '70 is goin lowlow 4 sho! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 19 2010, 10:45 PM~17836220
> *sounds good, but u better be on ur game with that color flop paint homie, 1 fuck up and its in the pond pretty much?!  :0
> i finished sanding down the 70 tonight.... then sat staring at it.... put wires under it... put supremes under it..... put cragers under it.... then did all kinds of suspetion looks with all 3 wheels... fuck it... for now, i need to think of paint, but wheels and style have 2 match! so ill dip through LIL a bit with some brew and see what sticks with me in the morning?!  :biggrin:
> *



yeah no kidding there bro. but im pretty good with this stuff, luckily its not an airbrush style paint. Its for R/C car bodies, and holy shit does the flaked purple has some bite...that fuckin color is a wild sight. If i can pull off patterns with this....lol

i think im still goin with nose up, ass in the grass. And i need some cruiser skirts..anyone?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 19 2010, 04:27 PM~17833240
> *Hey hock, go old school!!! Flaked top with patterns, candy bottom with pinstripes
> *


X2!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

frames slightly modified, but not with suspension parts... the metallic black is drying for the moment.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new pics from me... the chassis is started.

























yes, i know small trunk area...youll understand why in a lil bit. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 21 2010, 10:16 AM~17844862
> *new pics from me... the chassis is started.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: STOP TEASING :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

put 2+2 together..and look real close in those pics..you"ll figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like plans for lights or someshit??? lol lookin good sofar brian


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 21 2010, 05:27 PM~17848410
> *put 2+2 together..and look real close in those pics..you"ll figure it out :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hmmm.... im stumped too?! but i got some progress goin..... startin on the chassis with a lil bit of bling, im usin the '67 chassis for the 70, cuzz the one piece chassis jus dont work 4 me! :uh: got the body based and am thinkin on some patterns....  :dunno: :banghead: :run: :ninja:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 21 2010, 06:14 PM~17848861
> *looks like plans for lights or someshit??? lol lookin good sofar brian
> *


damnit, your close! try purple neons :0 ..was something i bought the last time i was at hobbytown & had em layin around. Its gonna run under the car, under the dash/firewall, and in the trunk area, runs on 2 AAA batteries and a switch to turn off/on. It all hides under the boot, and behind the seats, and will be completely out of sight once im done with the trunk area. By doing this i lose out on my hydro setup, but 4 batteries 2 pumps is still cruisable in my opinion...just old skool slow.









thats under a purple truck








:biggrin: 

also, im wiring up my engine, painted it the color of the car (car not in paint yet)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick shit Brian! Cant wait to see this done


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya know i'd come out swangin' :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

true dat... Cant wait to see what Hock does next.... lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah..same here. til then the engine is getting detailed as much as i can possibly can with it (without buying massive amounts of aftermarket stuff also). At this point it only has a aftermarket distributor in purple :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats gonna look cool glowin is purple the only color they had in that neon shit? who makes em?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jake, I think Hoppin Hydros made them... If Im not mistaken, they had colors in red, blue, purple, and green....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah its a HH product...i didnt know they even made em to be honest, just happen to seen it & grabbed it. Wouldnt work well in a truck build unless it was a ext cab with a speaker box behind the seats. Its hard enuf in a convertible. The instructions say to use a full sized car w/o a open trunk....OOOPPPS :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james...it looks pretty cool but i never seen the stuff


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17850903
> *true dat... Cant wait to see what Hock does next.... lol
> *


why u laughin over there james! :happysad: no faith in me or what?! :biggrin: i know my build time is a lil limited right now but i got my gloves on and im comin out swangin please believe!  
lights look good brian, im workin on the engine and undies for now, still tossin around paint ideas!? pics soon cuzz it looks like im fallin behind! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 22 2010, 07:12 PM~17859987
> *why u laughin over there james! :happysad: no faith in me or what?!  :biggrin: i know by build time in a lil limited right now but i got my glaves on and im comin out swangin please believe!
> lights look good brian, im workin on the engine and undies for now, still tossin around paint ideas!? pics soon cuzz it looks like im fallin behind!  :biggrin:
> *


I got faith in ya homie..... just dyin to see what you got goin over there....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got the engine pretty much together now i need to detail it a bit, im not likin the plug wires, lemme finish that and then ill post up a pic of the heart of this beast! its puuuurty! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i tried for two nights to add PE wire looms...and i mean i really tried my damdest to do it up, but i havent a clue how the hell ya pull that off so cleanly...i almost turned my 409 into a glue bomb...so no PE wire looms on the engine unfortunately. :angry: oh well...still got other shit to do to it, since the carbs came plumbed up already, all i gotta add is lines for everything...and figure out the paint. :biggrin: and the other shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17867690
> *i tried for two nights to add PE wire looms...and i mean i really tried my damdest to do it up, but i havent a clue how the hell ya pull that off so cleanly...i almost turned my 409 into a glue bomb...so no PE wire looms on the engine unfortunately. :angry:  oh well...still got other shit to do to it, since the carbs came plumbed up already, all i gotta add is lines for everything...and figure out the paint. :biggrin:  and the other shit!
> *





when i deal with the photo etch parts, i use very small amounts of 5 min. epoxy  on the tip of a tooth pic  and the 5 min. epoxy gives you time to mess with it and get it where you want it  

dont give up on anything, ask questions man! dont always assume you know everything, because none of us know everything  

just always ask questions and swallow your pride from time to time  and youll have them wire looms on your shit by the end of the week


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alright guys, but mostly brian! :biggrin: got off a lil early today so i got some table time in! i finished up the engine minus the plug wires cuzz i still didnt like em! :uh: so ill do that later, just wanted to throw in a progress report! lol on to the the undies next since brian has his in paint already! i mean damn hes even doin lights! :0 i got a couple of colors for the base drying now but i wont touch that again til saturday or so?! here geos nuthin! :happysad:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:wow: shiny :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jun 23 2010, 07:49 PM~17870644
> *:wow:  shiny  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17868246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 ok, so ya got me beat on engine shinyness. lookin good bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 23 2010, 08:09 PM~17870883
> *thanks for the info..gotta grab that up...if i dont do up another 409 altogether..
> :0  :0  ok, so ya got me beat on engine shinyness.  lookin good bro!
> *


 :biggrin: i told yah she was puuuuuurty! now i gotta go figure out what im gonna go do for some undies since ur in paint already!! :uh: i was workin on it a lil bit but i guess we'll see!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: hock you aint even right lol, how you gonna hit homie with some gold plate on your 1st lolo back ? :0 :wow: :0 

shit i know im not hittin you with no build off anytime soon, who knows what you gonna bust out for that :biggrin:  and you know i was just bullshittin.................................................. MAYNE :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gotta work on the carb plumbing, springs & all that jazz tonight after i cool the building down some... 98 in the sun index is about 110 and humidity is thick enuf ya can taste it....so no paint spraying for a bit for me.

while im waiting for hock to catch up on the 59, im back working on the pro-street GTX with my life long friend...hes not new to models but is new to my style of building and learning about the details. In the process of wiring the engine & running the plumbing for the blown stock engine thats in it. Hes doin most of it, with some small assistance from me...look for pics in my showcase soon..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn hock thats sick as hell gave it the midas touch lol


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

did you just have some chrome parts gold plated? looks killer ...now how can i get some gold plating :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 23 2010, 07:43 PM~17870560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT HOCK... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 24 2010, 06:51 PM~17879488
> *HOLY SHIT HOCK... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


lol thanks guys.. but now i gotta figure out how im gonna make this beast fit the undies lookin all pretty and shit?! :uh: 
and dont worry brian ill catch up eventually! u got any works on ur guts yet or finished undies?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 24 2010, 07:07 AM~17874280
> *:biggrin:  hock you aint even right lol, how you gonna hit homie with some gold plate on your 1st lolo back ?  :0  :wow:  :0
> 
> shit i know im not hittin you with no build off anytime soon, who knows what you gonna bust out for that :biggrin:    and you know i was just bullshittin.................................................. MAYNE :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmm... so r u sayin u want 2 do a build off or r u just playin...?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 24 2010, 10:45 PM~17879994
> *hmmmmm... so r u sayin u want 2 do a build off or r u just playin...?!  :biggrin:
> *





guess we will see soon enough :0 let me get outa this rut, and its on an crackin :biggrin: at least now i know i gotta come with some shinny shit


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shiny..what the hell is shiny, my car is in flat black base coat btw.... :0 :0 

the rearend is put together for the moment until special pieces arrive from a good friend  i also went and built myself a set of springs for the rear, they arent hydro type setup since i have REAL batteries sitting up above it. :biggrin:

round tubing painted flat black & i used purple phone wire for the spring, got the idea from the other 59 i built for the low-rod dynasty buildoff. :biggrin: 

































































thats before the flat black was applied


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

then i applied the base coat for the flip flop to work...and also to see how close the entire body was overall. i am gonna use a real tire/rim for the spare tire..no fake as rim filler there!

















































heres the car entirely wired up and tucked where the wires will eventually be...in the dark

























the front wire will be across the firewall, not sure if its gonna be in or out of the interior tub yet or not. Also gonna be adding small holes in the trunk wall to let the image of purple light come thru more


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i wasnt talking about you knuckle head :uh: i was talking about hock and his shiny gold motor parts lol

i can see you have your undies painted flat black and the exsaust painted silver bri


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian...you should cut an impala or chevy bowtie in the trunk wall to let the light shine


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 25 2010, 04:09 AM~17883418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinkin of something along those lines, or an impala...i do have purple colored clear pieces that i may use for the rear window in the uptop...though we'll see...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17880477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 25 2010, 05:30 PM~17887240
> *slow your roll kiddo..i wasnt refering to you either..read between them lines before ya respond   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17880030
> *guess we will see soon enough :0  let me get outa this rut, and its on an crackin :biggrin:  at least now i know i gotta come with some shinny shit
> *


its all good big dog! dig out ur rut, it'll give me time to figure out my air brush, besides i hear u have some '76 caprice's on the way?! :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good idea for the springs brian! did u use the phone wire 4 the plug wires 2? i was thinkin of usin phone wire 4 mine! i like how urs came out!
cuzz u know since i edged u out on the engine i gotta finish her off just right! :biggrin: jus playin!! im workin on my undies right now, but im takin a break to check out the latest shit talk on here! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..lol, buncha bullshitters on here period!! :biggrin: 

naw bro the wires on the engine came in a pack, built in wiring on the distributor. the phone wire is some shit thats been layin round in my bin forever..got tons of that shit id let go free btw!! they are different sizes, ive used it for wiring up engines but its a tad off in scale at the distributor. works well in compressor/tank lines in array of colors to boot :biggrin: edit: if you take the plastic off the wire, you can use that as small intricate detail...ive made a spring from it as my throttle spring on my other 59...may do it on this one.

yeah, yours definitely needs some type of wiring to do it up right man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yah ur right bro, my engine killed ur engine, but ur wired up and i aint so yah...i gotta GET ON IT! :biggrin: BTW u done with ur undies yet? im still tryin to make mine work with with the blingin engine?!?!?!?! I HATE FOIL!!!! fuck maybe i bit off more then i can chew here?! chrome foil AND gold foil?! :uh: brian slow down with the lights! finish the lights 1st!! :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

finish the lights? shit all i gotta do is glue/kicker them in and they are good. then attach the wires to the switch with solder. i did the lights on the car mostly first before i even attempted the paint...it just had to work in my opinion.

as for the undies, if i get out to the shop now, i should have a rolling chassis by tonight....but thats pushing it seriously.

To keep my hands off the 59, im doin a somewhat ghostflamed paint scheme on the GTX.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no thats not the stance im goin with. Found some springs that might work for my front though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 08:33 PM~17895599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, r those the 1111's? i think im gonna lock mine up or do a standing 3 wheel?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, some 1109's i snagged from someone on here. Im goin cali style. Im gonna attempt to have a spring movable front suspension..but we'll see. That may be the stick that kills the camels back. :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17895660
> *naw, some 1109's i snagged from someone on here.  Im goin cali style.  Im gonna attempt to have a spring movable front suspension..but we'll see.  That may be the stick that kills the camels back. :happysad:
> *


im goin with the 1111's that are chrome and gold, i figure i would try to match the chrome and gold engine?! spring movable huh?! well... august 19th is awhile away so u got some time 4 trial and error?! speaking of which! its saturday! my day 2 build! LOL off 2 the lab!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah pull somethin out...were all waiting to see sum thin. Or should i pull out my 70 and build it for ya son....LOL j/k bro...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 09:01 PM~17895796
> *yeah pull somethin out...were all waiting to see sum thin.  Or should i pull out my 70 and build it for ya son....LOL  j/k bro...
> *


ha ha haaaaa...... i think i got somethin for yall comin up, but mostly YOU BRI!!! :biggrin: okay! im off this fucker 4 a bit! stay tuned ill be back with pics of what i throw together!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17895660
> *naw, some 1109's i snagged from someone on here.  Im goin cali style.  Im gonna attempt to have a spring movable front suspension..but we'll see.  That may be the stick that kills the camels back. :happysad:
> *




:wow: :wow: hno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sooo..wheres the pics at? i stared at mine all night thinking up the front suspension. :biggrin: may get my build on here in a bit, hard to work in a shop with no a/c and a fan thats just pushing humid ass air 'round


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

hurry up so yall can get back on some trucks :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 01:43 PM~17899248
> *sooo..wheres the pics at?  i stared at mine all night thinking up the front suspension. :biggrin:  may get my build on here in a bit, hard to work in a shop with no a/c and a fan thats just pushing humid ass air 'round
> *


well, i ran into a lil snag, so i wasnt able to get where i wanted 2 b! plus the beer soaked in too fast! LOL so im gettin paint on the under belly as we speak! 1st coats dryin so pics will shortly follow!


dont worry josh... we'll be back 2 buildin trucks shortly! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok heres where im at right now
base put down

























the belly of the beast! too much chrome 4 me plus it would look too cartooney if the whole belly was chrome! plus brian is all black and i felt bad! LOL








frame looks good agaist the chrome, but again... 2 much bling 4 me!








got a base laid over the chrome..... i still cant believe i painted chrome?! :wow: :biggrin: 








and the belly painted with some flake in it! cant really see the flake here so hopefully it pops with the clear?! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah im glad ya didnt do all chrome....just too much of a good thing! So its goin blue eh? :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats gonna look good when done the gold frame should look better against color than the chrome


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 28 2010, 03:06 PM~17908698
> *yeah im glad ya didnt do all chrome....just too much of a good thing!  So its goin blue eh?  :biggrin:
> *


lol yah thats the plan, or its gonna be another base for another transparent?! but im shootin for 1639 sapphire blue metallic i had some ice pearl left over from when i had my 1:1 dime painted, but i cant find it right now, plus i gotta do some more practice runs with the air brush b4 i get down like that, so im stuck with the can 4 now! :uh: :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit...between the s-10 clip and the 59 paint...its one or the other tonight...think im goin for the s-10 clip..im still a tad ahead of ya


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey hock, did u have to mod the 67 chassis any to fit under the 70 body?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 28 2010, 04:31 PM~17909432
> *hey hock, did u have to mod the 67 chassis any to fit under the 70 body?
> *


aside from sanding the rear wheel wells a lil no, but if u r going 2 use the stock 70 interior tub, ur gonna be cutting out the bottom of the tub and a lil bit of the bottom part of the door panels, which is ok any way because the 67 chassis has the interior floor on the belly


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 28 2010, 03:45 PM~17909076
> *damnit...between the s-10 clip and the 59 paint...its one or the other  tonight...think im goin for the s-10 clip..im still a tad ahead of ya
> *


so fuck it, ur ahead, august is way away, BTW i think we got a clip to dice!  so i give u the night off to cast up some truck goodies! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well.. the belly is almost dried, good thing i pulled tape when i did cuz it was startin to stick 2 the chrome!  im lucky as hell nofinger prints went down! its still tacky! but im pissed cuzz all the flake i layed, got covered by the second coat! i put down 2 light coats, but the paint wasnt tranparent enough?!  but fuck it, here goes nuthin! :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 28 2010, 08:16 PM~17911108
> *aside from sanding the rear wheel wells a lil no, but if u r going 2 use the stock 70 interior tub, ur gonna be cutting out the bottom of the tub and a lil bit of the bottom part of the door panels, which is ok any way because the 67 chassis has the interior floor on the belly
> *


could i just use the complete 67 interior? not too worried about it bein correct....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good bro...i may make it out there tonight..got too busy with other shit to deal with the car or the clip


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 28 2010, 11:04 PM~17912433
> *well.. the belly is almost dried, good thing i pulled tape when i did cuz it was startin to stick 2 the chrome!   im lucky as hell nofinger prints went down! its still tacky! but im pissed cuzz all the flake i layed, got covered by the second coat!  i put down 2 light coats, but the paint wasnt tranparent enough?!  but fuck it, here goes nuthin!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: that shit is niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 29 2010, 01:54 AM~17914435
> *could i just use the complete 67 interior? not too worried about it bein correct....
> *


yah i supposed so, as long as the door panels arent to tall or short?! jus haze 2 throw it in the body and see how it fit i guess bro?! i never did try that out, i wanted to keep the 70 interior u know?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17919762
> *:0  :wow: that shit is niceeeeeeeeee
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks big dog! 

but now my whole paint idea is done i think?! i was gonna ghost pattern and marbelize, but it looks like my paint wont take it unless i only do i coat of blue, and that wont cut it! and really any more then 2-3 is askin for trouble with testors can BS! unless its laquer which of corse this one aint! :uh: awww fuck! back to the drawing board?! cuzz i would really hate 2 go with just a simple i color base! man i need 2 get with my fuckin air brush already!! LOL


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17920602
> *yah i supposed so, as long as the door panels arent to tall or short?! jus haze 2 throw it in the body and see how it fit i guess bro?! i never did try that out, i wanted to keep the 70 interior u know?
> *


i feel ya. ill try it when i get sum time...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 29 2010, 06:32 PM~17920651
> *i feel ya. ill try it when i get sum time...
> *


if ur not worried about being correct, then custom build some guts then?! :biggrin: hope i helped u out, now quit whorin up the thread so me and brian can build! LOL :biggrin:  even though right now he's havin a hard time building cuzz i sent him some goodies to work on! :biggrin: so he may be occupied for a lil bit, so i need to try 2 catch up now!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, yeah up to my neck in frustration. i tried it last night and totally screwed up the mold, so round 2 of molding, we'll see soon.

While i was fuming, i managed to do up my front end with the springs...unfortunately it dont move, but the damn things are real at least. I gotta do up the steering linkages for it since they snapped off in my hands  

And next is interior....oh jeez i havent a damn clue there ( gotta get some purple flocking for sure)!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a few while i was outside last night
































:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 30 2010, 02:31 PM~17928410
> *just a few while i was outside last night
> 
> 
> ...


well shit! i need 2 get going! i got the clear on the undies so off at least gettin that done! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, im like a step ahead of ya bro...but interior is my downfall...cant seem to ever get that laid out the way i want it. :happysad: we'll see what comes out of this one. :biggrin: 

oh, and side note s-10 clip cast is out and lookin pretty damn good...a few more experimentations in the cast & ill throw some pics up tomorrow--in the resin casters post, so we keep this place clean & just for the buildoff.  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 30 2010, 07:24 PM~17930753
> *lol, im like a step ahead of ya bro...but interior is my downfall...cant seem to ever get that laid out the way i want it. :happysad:  we'll see what comes out of this one. :biggrin:
> 
> oh, and side note s-10 clip cast is out and lookin pretty damn good...a few more experimentations in the cast & ill throw some pics up tomorrow--in the resin casters post, so we keep this place clean & just for the buildoff.   :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: sounds good on that clip!
and ur barely ahead..... u just started guts, im about too while i figure out paint and finish undies!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta wait on the interior a minute, gonna add some styrene to the hood & trunk to hide the hinges a bit, also gotta work on the trunk some still jamb the trunk & do something see-thru so the neon is showing. Also thought of doing a lil baby triangle window in the uptop, purple tint for a lil bit of flava to it..but not set in stone yet.

may throw some paint to it tomorrow after lookin the body over really good :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a lil time in... got the mufflers in and made some rear hydro cylinders, put the rear axel in 4 a mock up, got the plugs half way wired!








































sorry about the glare on some of the pics bri! i just cant help that the chrome and gold is just so fuckin shiney!! maybe i shoulda called this bitch eye popper?! :biggrin: 
actually u know what i really dont have a name 4 it so i guess there it is?!
hocknberry's 1970 Impala--- "Eye popper"
VS
slammedsonoma's "draggin slayer"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

holy fuck man...that looks crazy! Im puttin my shades on for sure!

i started sprayin mine last night, we'll see..not too happy on the results yet...but still not done either.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is the trunk & hood with no flash..









with flash

























the last one is about the color of the neon when its turned on...this turns to a off green color in sunlight when ya move it. Not sure i like this kind of paint, most of my flip flop colors are airbrush ready, this is rattle can..so not nearly as much change of color. :happysad:


----------



## 83LOWrange (Jul 3, 2010)

so do you wetsand and polish with a dremel after its all dried? how is everyone shining up their models? and how are yall doing chrome trim around the windows and exterior?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..u noobie..i forgot to explain that part. none of those parts have even been wet sanded, just cleared.

they sell kits for that, and a few guys on here are experts as far as polishin one off (no ****) :biggrin: 
LMAO, anyways the kits have grits from 3600 to 12000.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well, my build day got cut off for date night!  nuthin like trading building 2 go watch some twilight bullshit! :uh: man i thought i was gonna grow a vagina sittin there watchin that god awful movie, and all i could think about was patterns and guts for the '70! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

watch it he's growin a mangina..lol. 

havent done anything in this corner...just enjoying a sunday.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 09:40 PM~17955987
> *well, my build day got cut off for date night!   nuthin like trading building 2 go watch some twilight bullshit!  :uh: man i thought i was gonna grow a vagina sittin there watchin that god awful movie, and all i could think about was patterns and guts for the '70!  :biggrin:
> *


well did she atleast eat the pussy u grew ? lmfao
both builds lookin sick :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 4 2010, 10:12 AM~17958309
> *well did she atleast eat the pussy u grew ? lmfao
> both builds lookin sick  :wow:
> *


lol...fucker!! :biggrin: as the saying goes...."a gentleman never kisses and tells" but i aint no gentleman, so fuck yah i made her pay up!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 4 2010, 01:12 PM~17958309
> *well did she atleast eat the pussy u grew ? lmfao
> both builds lookin sick  :wow:
> *







:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:happysad: :biggrin: quit laughin and go build some caprice's or somthin?! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 lol...

here in this part of the sane world...i painted the body today, could freakin resist very low humidity, 80's all day with sun..color is done! pics up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im gonna restate and catch my oops, the body, hood & trunk are painted, the conti kit and other parts are not in color..also the undersides of the hood/trunks still are not completely finished (ran out of fl. black). But here ya go Joe!
before setting it on the frame/chassis/etc









































on the chassis









































flip flops a bitch to catch on film, so i tried all types of angles to get what i could..the green/grey/silver is the hardest to see in it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 4 2010, 07:39 PM~17960900
> *lol...fucker!!  :biggrin: as the saying goes...."a gentleman never kisses and tells" but i aint no gentleman, so fuck yah i made her pay up!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin: my ol lady tried to get me to watch it the other night after she downloaded a cam version i tried watchin for a few min but couldnt take it lol guess ur a better man than i am haha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 10:37 AM~17963922
> *lmfao  :biggrin: my ol lady tried to get me to watch it the other night after she downloaded a cam version i tried watchin for a few min but couldnt take it lol guess ur a better man than i am haha
> *


maybe i am or it was because i was trapped in a theater and couldnt run?! :biggrin: 
anyways.... playin with the guts, i wanted to flock it, but dont have enough on hand 2 do so, maybe some tan and blue flocking?! maybe some foam button tuck?! we'll see i guess! :uh: :biggrin: 
and yah brain ur right, the color flop is hard 2 catch, but i think u got it in a few pics!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

2 Members: SlammdSonoma, 83LOWrange
i see you Dane :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, yeah it is a lil bit of a bitch to get the color you wanna represent..just sitting it in the sun with all the chrome...glad it dont have BMF trim that i have to do  
I started with the side chrome but gotta stop, the cruiser skirts comin for it may need to be adjusted to it..

i sit and stare at it...kinda glad i took a dman break from a truck for a minute, see the harder shit to build things aren't a truck.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good slammd, color came out nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 5 2010, 07:55 PM~17968027
> *lol, yeah it is a lil bit of a bitch to get the color you wanna represent..just sitting it in the sun with all the chrome...glad it dont have BMF trim that i have to do
> I started with the side chrome but gotta stop, the cruiser skirts comin for it may need to be adjusted to it..
> 
> ...


 but technically u didnt take a truck break! i was in ur thread! i saw ur new truck ur workin on!! looks good, but ur cheatin on the truck thing!! i got a 720 that i need 2 get on so Matt doesn't get pissed off, and i pushed it off 4 now anywayz! so leave the trucks alone brian! :biggrin: i know its hard cuzz were truckaholics, but this impala build off is supposed 2 be like our intervention! "if u don't quit trucks i'm done with you and ur impala build off brian!" :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

LMAO..you did grow a mangina..bitchin like one already :0 :biggrin: j/k..lol what it was is the thought progress had to go somewhere or the doors would've been opened on the 59..and i wasnt all about that.

'sides the ones ya seein in my post are ones that will be touched after the buildoff.
I had to cut sumthing DAMNIT! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 6 2010, 02:03 PM~17974424
> *LMAO..you did grow a mangina..bitchin like one already :0  :biggrin:  j/k..lol  what it was is the thought progress had to go somewhere or the doors would've been opened on the 59..and i wasnt all about that.
> 
> 'sides the ones ya seein in my post are ones that will be touched after the buildoff.
> ...


LOL...ass!
anywayz..... are u displaying a hydro set up or are ur lights takin up all the trunk?! im tossin around more idea's, tryin to hit the table, but my 2 lil one aint havin it! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17968185
> *but technically u didnt take a truck break! i was in ur thread! i saw ur new truck ur workin on!! looks good, but ur cheatin on the truck thing!! i got a 720 that i need 2 get on so Matt doesn't get pissed off, and i pushed it off 4 now anywayz! so leave the trucks alone brian!  :biggrin:  i know its hard cuzz were truckaholics, but this impala build off is supposed 2 be like our intervention! "if u don't quit trucks i'm done with you and ur impala build off brian!"  :biggrin:
> *


it's cool hock, u got untill oct 1st to get that truck done for the build off, so go ahead and do your thing on this impala build off. show him YOU CAN DO IT.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

will do matt!! :biggrin: got the 70 interior cut to fit the 67 chassis, not a big post but here goes! i was gonna paint the guts today, but its a little chilly and rainin! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, the batteries are hidden from view, thats why i wanted the trunk opened up, cuz it specifically asked for a car that WASNT a convertible and is supposed to be a closed trunk..for the purpose of hiding them...yanno me--i had to do the obvious and get a vert with a trunk open...  

Im still in debation mode on the trunk, wanna do something to the back wall in a design but not unsure of what and how big. Also still gotta finish up lining the trunk. IF i could ever quit staring at the fucking paint for a damn minute.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 7 2010, 07:16 PM~17987085
> *naw, the batteries are hidden from view, thats why i wanted the trunk opened up, cuz it specifically asked for a car that WASNT a convertible and is supposed to be a closed trunk..for the purpose of hiding them...yanno me--i had to do the obvious and get a vert with a trunk open...
> 
> Im still in debation mode on the trunk, wanna do something to the back wall in a design but not unsure of what and how big.  Also still gotta finish up lining the trunk.  IF i could ever quit staring at the fucking paint for a damn minute.
> *


blah blah blah. Too much talky talky. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it would be cool to do a tribal dragon cut out on the trunk panel...what if you did the side panels to and had a dragon cutout starting on the side and wrapping around to the other side then shove some of the light in the sides to...or a sword on the back would be cool to since its the dragon slayer...then try to find an action figure sword for the shifter lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL..do your own JAKE! im still tryin to figure out what to do, since its built in place, cant really get intricate with the plastic and do a wild design...got a lil time tonight, ill see if i can come up with anything remotely cool.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2010, 09:36 PM~17988766
> *blah blah blah.  Too much talky talky.  :biggrin:
> *



well ill be damned..he does live.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

quickie update on my end, finally took it apart, had to modify the interior tub to fit the lights, and i may have to build a firewall unless i can come across one somewhere.
Also ran the lighting to the back of the car, so under the cruiser skirts, you should see light. Also worked on the uptop and getting it to fit with the interior... :uh: p.i.t.a. but i got something figured out

one other i forgot to mention, built a battery box out of diamond plate that will hold a Red top optima with posts, and terminals. terminals build from aluminum rod, flattened out and drilled with an xacto...cut off and will be wired up shortly. Gonna add a wire across to look as the holding pin for the battery..whatever the hell thats called.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2010, 09:36 PM~17988766
> *blah blah blah.  Too much talky talky.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 9 2010, 08:03 AM~18001256
> *x2
> *


  fine haters! i got a few pics... i got the guts in tan, i want to throw a little blue flocking down on the seat inserts and the door panel inserts.... i only have about a lil more then half a tube of blue flocking, everytime i put it over paint it comes out looking kinda clumpy?! should i let the paint sit and tack up a lil more before or what?! im still thinking about just painting it blue instead? i kinda only got i shot here?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 08:51 AM~17991671
> *it would be cool to do a tribal dragon cut out on the trunk panel...what if you did the side panels to and had a dragon cutout starting on the side and wrapping around to the other side then shove some of the light in the sides to...or a sword on the back would be cool to since its the dragon slayer...then try to find an action figure sword for the shifter lol
> *


u know brian... he does have some good ideas here?! sounds pretty good 2 me, but do what u will...... remember that tobmstone u were talkin about carvin up...... it may just read "R.I.P. slammedsonoma" and not "hocknberry"!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ooh no, i got some rekindled spirit from the west coast helpin out with the guts on my lil purple people eater :biggrin: thanks for the heads up James..needed it bro!  

still no pics, but when i do ill make sure its a big pic layout. Im gone for the weekend, so build ya heart out Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18007489
> *u know brian... he does have some good ideas here?! sounds pretty good 2 me, but do what u will...... remember that tombstone u were talkin about carvin up...... it may just read "R.I.P. slammedsonoma" and not "hocknberry"!!  :biggrin:
> *



between you and Jake, i just got the wildest damn idea yet. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 9 2010, 09:44 PM~18007674
> *ooh no, i got some rekindled spirit from the west coast helpin out with the guts on my lil purple people eater :biggrin:  thanks for the heads up James..needed it bro!
> 
> still no pics, but when i do ill make sure its a big pic layout.  Im gone for the weekend, so build ya heart out Joe.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL will do, if i can! :uh: this 1 day build shit is gettin old!! 
and james...... brian got u in his back pocket now or what?! you helpin him plot against me?!  :biggrin: BTW>>>wheres my cop car shit?! :biggrin: j/p!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao...back pocket..haha

naw, i realized i have a shitload of foam & mirrored stuff layin around..time to get fuckin serious. :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 9 2010, 09:52 PM~18007741
> *lmao...back pocket..haha
> 
> naw, i realized i have a shitload of foam & mirrored stuff layin around..time to get fuckin serious. :0
> *


well go get serious, even though i thought u were gone 4 the weekend, and i will go play with flocking and ur tombtsone! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im just writing down ideas..in my head.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 08:42 PM~18007167
> *  fine haters! i got a few pics... i got the guts in tan, i want to throw a little blue flocking down on the seat inserts and the door panel inserts.... i only have about a lil more then half a tube of blue flocking, everytime i put it over paint it comes out looking kinda clumpy?! should i let the paint sit and tack up a lil more before or what?! im still thinking about just painting it blue instead? i kinda only got 1 shot here?!
> 
> 
> ...


bump!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 09:49 PM~18007721
> *LOL will do, if i can!  :uh: this 1 day build shit is gettin old!!
> and james...... brian got u in his back pocket now or what?!  you helpin him plot against me?!    :biggrin:  BTW>>>wheres my cop car shit?!  :biggrin: j/p!
> *


No back pocket ridin here bro... LMAO... 
I got your stuff goin out here real soon ...... Its bagged up and ready to ship...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

imo hock you should paint the blue the flocking might look too thick next to just paint?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 11 2010, 08:00 AM~18016027
> *imo hock you should paint the blue the flocking might look too thick next to just paint?
> *


yah i prolly will, i dont have much flocking, not much expierience with it and i fucked up the paint tryin to lay patterns, so into the dip it went! :uh: but the test panel i did came out exactly how i wanted it to!! now only if i can get it to work on the body!  








got goin on the hood and trunk and drunkenly used the wrong color! :uh: i tried to make it work and it didnt, so into the dip she goes!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, the patterns look awesome on the hood/trunk....too bad bout the car. Ya still got time bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 11 2010, 07:31 PM~18019907
> *shit, the patterns look awesome on the hood/trunk....too bad bout the car.  Ya still got time bro
> *


yah it came out good on the trunk and hood, but i used pearl white on the body which is on the test panel pic, and i fucked up and used silver on the hood, so i tried to make it work on the trunk! it came out ok but when i laid the blue down, the silver was so much darker! BTW i found a transparent blue to use for the body! its out of the dip now and all clean! so back 2 square 1! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

while im on here, ill put up pics of what i did to Draggin Slayer :biggrin: 

the top is goin flat black after talking with my consultant(s) :biggrin: 

































started the trunk, the hood/trunk pieces are gettin covered with the same purple foam
















engine is almost done, also started the hydro cylinders on the fenders :biggrin: 









also started and almost finished with interior as well. Two differnt colors purple, one is the foam & the other is a custom mix of red/baby blue latex paints  








look close Joe, those are tombstone seats i built just fer you! They started off as the resin swivel seats...i fixed em.

























eat ya heart out


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good slammd, but hock will get his paint fixed and give ya a run for your money.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 11 2010, 07:44 PM~18019997
> *while im on here, ill put up pics of what i did to Draggin Slayer  :biggrin:
> 
> the top is goin flat black after talking with my consultant(s) :biggrin:
> ...


lookin good!! i like the seats or sure!! u just need to add a R.I.P slammedsonoma to em! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no no...cant be doin that to em..lol.

I almost scribed Draggin Slayer into the trunk where the neon was, but the *D*'s wouldve looked 'tarded..instead the neon will still show thru via the purple tint covering it & the batteries..which flips back so i can change the batteries when i need to...cool lil design there!

Chevyguy, i hope so, i dont wanna be in this thing by myself, or i wouldve asked you to build against me! lol, j/p bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 11 2010, 08:00 PM~18020129
> *no no...cant be doin that to em..lol.
> 
> I almost scribed Draggin Slayer into the trunk where the neon was, but the *D*'s wouldve looked 'tarded..instead the neon will still show thru via the purple tint covering it & the batteries..which flips back so i can change the batteries when i need to...cool lil design there!
> ...


HA HA HA u got jokes huh fucker! :biggrin: u may be ahead on the build but quality over quantity ****!! i got yah beat right now IMO, and i was gonna kill u with paint, but that got fucked, but ill be back!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 11 2010, 09:00 PM~18020129
> *no no...cant be doin that to em..lol.
> 
> I almost scribed Draggin Slayer into the trunk where the neon was, but the *D*'s wouldve looked 'tarded..instead the neon will still show thru via the purple tint covering it & the batteries..which flips back so i can change the batteries when i need to...cool lil design there!
> ...


well if there was ever a time in your life that you thought a build off against me would be easy, then you have no clue what your in for. lol
but that's ok HOCK is taking care of my light work for me.
that's why i quit school, they had recess and i DON'T PLAY.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 11 2010, 11:14 PM~18020236
> *HA HA HA u got jokes huh fucker!  :biggrin: u may be ahead on the build but quality over quantity
> ****!! i got yah beat right now IMO, and i was gonna kill u with paint, but that got fucked, but ill be back!!  :biggrin:
> *



 


and dont sweat that paint bro, if it wasnt for fuck-ups, we wouldnt learn shit! get back on the horse pimpin  and bust out some ol different shit now  


bri, them seats look sick man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2010, 08:26 PM~18020330
> *
> and dont sweat that paint bro, if it wasnt for fuck-ups, we wouldnt learn shit! get back on the horse pimpin   and bust out some ol different shit now
> bri, them seats look sick man
> *


dont worry jeff! im back on that horse and gallaping!! i got the body out of the dip and cleaned off! but ill let the horse rest and im off and runnin with some ideas!! sounds like brian is tryin to pop his colla! but not yet homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh no doubt you'd be a tough contender, but thats the whole point of a buildoff..to broaden a horizon..'sides after this one im slowing up and gettin some much needing projects to get done before November...but if ya feelin froggy, im always ready to jump :biggrin:  

thanks J, took some definite engineering to get those to work right..they barely fit into the damn car..lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 11 2010, 08:33 PM~18020420
> *dont worry jeff! im back on that horse and gallaping!! i got the body out of the dip and cleaned off! but ill let the horse rest and im off and runnin with some ideas!! sounds like brian is tryin to pop his colla! but not yet homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


shiiitttt...remember i still gotta get this motherfucker to fit..59's are a total pain in the fucking ass to build..glad this will be my last one for awhile!! I also gotta add other things to it...just cuz i say im close to done...dont mean shit!
Im waitin on a firewall from Nate (06f150xlt) to get here, skirts still..man..just keep buildin!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> shiiitttt...remember i still gotta get this motherfucker to fit..59's are a total pain in the fucking ass to build..glad this will be my last one for awhile!! I also gotta add other things to it...just cuz i say im close to done...dont mean shit!
> Im waitin on a firewall from Nate (06f150xlt) to get here, skirts still..man..just keep buildin!
> do ur thing bri!! im down but i aint out! i be back at cha!! stay tuned homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gave it a night off, worked on the s-10 clips some..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 08:26 PM~18030404
> *i gave it a night off, worked on the s-10 clips some..
> *


 :wow: 1/24 or 1/20?!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

jumpy lil basttard..youll be gettin a package (no ****) soon.  

1/20 for the moment. Got a spare 1/24 s-10 cab layin round?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 08:54 PM~18030797
> *jumpy lil basttard..youll be gettin a package (no ****) soon.
> 
> 1/20 for the moment.  Got a spare 1/24 s-10 cab layin round?
> *


hmmm, ill have 2 check?! stupid ? givin the grill casting, but square body or 2nd gen?! u need it 2 fit the 1/24 shit or what?! i think i got an extreme kit i havent touched yet?! u dont have one?! i know u got a lot of those ugly blue oval things goin on! (ford) but why no chevy or gmc kit?1 u do have sonoma in ut name?! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a green GMC sonoma that i started building when i came over here from SAE, just stuck..wanted to change it but..screw it. I have a cab to a square body but this ones gonna have to go with a 90's version. the green sonoma i have has the custom front grille molded in place, so no popping it off. :angry: yes 1/24..or whatever they run GMC/chevy in. And i got more chevy's than u can shake a stick at..im lackin in ford seriously more than u think. 

just goin by the looks of lining it up with the GMC, this clips way the hell off!! it has a flairing on the bumper that would attach to a flaring on the body..i think ill eliminate that & make the bumper more realistic. the 1/20 dont have that, and looks tons better IMO.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well then shake a stick at ur chevy's and find a 1/24 cab?! :biggrin: i think i have a fresh extreme cab.. u jus need it for mock up or what?! the resin 1/20 castings fit the plastic 1/20 ok right? i saw the blazer pics.... looked pretty good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, its literally just for a mockup..i dont care to build a S-10 anytime soon unless its a square dime...and i have a cab for that...but it dont help me a damn bit..cuz its too square.

And as for 1/20, yeah the fenders will need to be modded a slight bit to get them to flush mount with the casts...which isnt bad overall.


And the 59, gonna work on the trunk some more tonight...got all into building the two man build GSX...building an airtank as part of the tub..running compressor/tank lines brake lines..etc... so who says i dont build cars. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 15 2010, 01:11 PM~18054564
> *yeah, its literally just for a mockup..i dont care to build a S-10 anytime soon unless its a square dime...and i have a cab for that...but it dont help me a damn bit..cuz its too square.
> 
> And as for 1/20, yeah the fenders will need to be modded a slight bit to get them to flush mount with the casts...which isnt bad overall.
> ...


lol, do ur thing bro! for real though, i want to finish the 70 so bad! so fuck the aug.19th deadline! lets extend it to at least september 1st or what ever that 1st saturday is?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats fine with me..im sorta stumped on mine at the moment, and i wanna work on the GSX a lil bit as well.. gettin pics up of it tomorrow. Im not doin but maybe 1/4 of the work, my friend's doin the rest with just me giving him examples to go by...not too bad as an instructor i dont think.  

Lets go to Sept.5th..a sunday. Right before labor Day. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

coo, sounds good, now go do work son! im off to the lab! we need some pic updates in here already!! this thread has turned into day time t.v.! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

okay i got a lil bit done, not as much as i wanted, but i jus put in a 13 hour day so im kinda spent, so i give for now, here goes!!
got the 1111's cut to fit the axel and spindles, and a pump set up im thinikin of goin with








i had this bitch ready for paint, fucked up and had 2 strip it, then i was ready to go again..... and relized i didnt even jamb the trunk?! :uh: so i got that started!








capped the trunk off to get ready for something custom?!








got the front end together minus wheels!
















not a big one here, but the chain wheel is kinda playd out, so i found this in my stash... whatcha all think?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man hock where did ya get that gold frame, and stuff, it looks awesome.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 17 2010, 06:52 PM~18070881
> *man hock where did ya get that gold frame, and stuff, it looks awesome.
> *


thanks matt, i had it from back in the day when big kids enterprises was still around, i bought a gold kit and a chrome kit and mixed and matched the parts for a chrome and gold package! and to think, i payed $18 for eack kit! it was the entire kit plated minus the body/windows and tires! all the chrome and gold for $36!! you couldnt touch that deal now adays! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good hock!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking good Hock :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 19 2010, 12:16 PM~18082975
> *Looking good Hock :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks guys!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18077163
> *thanks matt, i had it from back in the day when big kids enterprises was still around, i bought a gold kit and a chrome kit and mixed and matched the parts for a chrome and gold package! and to think, i payed $18 for eack kit! it was the entire kit plated minus the body/windows and tires! all the chrome and gold for $36!! you couldnt touch that deal now adays! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well it looks bad ass, keep up the sick ass work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

loookin good man.. i havent even touched the 59 in 3 days now...kinda needed to step away from it for a sec. I still got time to finish it up...just needed a small break from it all.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good hock.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 20 2010, 07:23 PM~18097016
> *Lookin good hock.
> *


thanks LOW!
and bri... i feel yah! works been crazy lately, i sit at the table, kids yellin to play, model screamin i need you, head screamin "aghhhhhhhh"!
so i hit LIL.... play with kids go to bed!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, looked at mine disgustingly..turned around walked back out...still not in the mood to deal with any of it. :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 17 2010, 06:03 AM~18066739
> *okay i got a lil bit done, not as much as i wanted, but i jus put in a 13 hour day so im kinda spent, so i give for now, here goes!!
> got the 1111's cut to fit the axel and spindles, and a pump set up im thinikin of goin with
> 
> ...


dude that frame is killer,love all that bling


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 its lookin crazy...some pinstriping on the belly would look nice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 21 2010, 07:29 AM~18100920
> *x2 its lookin crazy...some pinstriping on the belly would look nice
> *


thats what i was thinking, but i dont have quite the skill for stripe really, not free hand anyway?! :happysad:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 17 2010, 12:03 AM~18066739
> *okay i got a lil bit done, not as much as i wanted, but i jus put in a 13 hour day so im kinda spent, so i give for now, here goes!!
> got the 1111's cut to fit the axel and spindles, and a pump set up im thinikin of goin with
> 
> ...



i got that same steerin wheel in one of my models. where u get all the chrome n gold parts? i did my 70 so it was slammed with resin wheels


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhiteDiamondRegal_@Jul 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18105689
> *i got that same steerin wheel in one of my models. where u get all the chrome n gold parts?  i did my 70 so it was slammed with resin wheels
> *


i got the bling waaaay back from when BIG KIDS ENTERPRISES were still around! 1 chrome kit, 1 gold kit each one $18 for everything plated, even interior?! LOL try finding that much plated for $18 now adays! :uh: :biggrin: man i shoulda bought that shit up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a small update..ill be on the 59 sometime this next week..as my shop has no a/c and a tin roof..and 98+ degreees..i think ill catch a break here and wait til it cools off some.  gives hock a lil more time to catch up some.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 21 2010, 08:55 PM~18107313
> *just a small update..ill be on the 59 sometime this next week..as my shop has no a/c and a tin roof..and 98+ degreees..i think ill catch a break here and wait til it cools off some.   gives hock a lil more time to catch up some.
> *


lol well i tried to catch up bro, but i think the car may be back in the dip with my lil 59 vert! :uh: i am dead set on getting down some marbelized patters with ghost patterns dammit!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good grief Joe.. :uh: thats cool..we got til sept... til then im goin ape nuts on a new venture..

the 59, i gotta cut down the side interior pieces, cuz once the car is completely put in place, they stick up like 1/16th inch..just enuf to piss ya off. and i know its the fitment problems, but fuck!!..twisted ass car! Last 59 ill ever build!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18133078
> *good grief Joe.. :uh:  thats cool..we got til sept... til then im goin ape nuts on a new venture..
> 
> the 59, i gotta cut down the side interior pieces, cuz once the car is completely put in place, they stick up like 1/16th inch..just enuf to piss ya off. and i know its the fitment problems, but fuck!!..twisted ass car!  Last 59 ill ever build!
> *


 :uh: yah i know....FUCK!!  ill get it though!! :biggrin: and yah, fuck that 59! u should just scratch build the interior!! i've done like 4 and every time i wanted to crush that bitch when it came to the interior!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea scrath build the interior brain lol do a console with side cut outs and shove some of that light up in it lol


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

70's looking bad ass, hock keep it coming :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jul 25 2010, 01:54 PM~18137052
> *70's looking bad ass, hock keep it coming :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks bugs! i got a lil timeright now so im messin with the paint again! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i can do that, id lose that 1/16th inch of flooring down there...good catch there guys!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok so im trying to save this bitch from another dip! this will prolly be my last attempt or else it goes flat black just 2 finish the build off!! brain's got interior probs, im havin paint probs!!  :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

now kandy over it and dont get to crazy with it, that base looks perfect for that look right now


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 08:10 PM~18148079
> *now kandy over it and dont get to crazy with it, that base looks perfect for that look right now
> *


thats the plan, i just need to go in reverse now 2 lay down silver for the ghost pattern, lay kandy, lay flake, pull tape lay kandy and clear, throw some strip, clear and it done!! :uh: knock on wood!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what a pain in the ass for a paint job, but you go boy!..

i picked it up to move it today..and get it ready for round 2 of the interior situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 26 2010, 11:21 PM~18148183
> *thats the plan, i just need to go in reverse now 2 lay down silver for the ghost pattern, lay kandy, lay flake, pull tape lay kandy and clear, throw some strip, clear and it done!!  :uh:  knock on wood!!
> *






wtf? :0 so much for keepin it simple lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats what i thought...you may wanna hug the tree instead of knock on it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 27 2010, 12:39 PM~18154224
> *thats what i thought...you may wanna hug the tree instead of knock on it.
> *


lol yah i guess a hug will work cuzz i couldnt find a hole!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well.... i tried to keep it simple, then paint pulled with the tape, oh yah... and some fish eye! :uh: back in the dip! at this ponit i dont care if i finish by the dead line, cuzz i want it done right and this lil fucker will not beat me!! so for now... off to the 720 for the drag-lo build before i crush this fuckin thing!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hahaha...yeappers i know that feeling way too well. The 59 looks sad staring at me 3/4 put together, but damnit i need a motivational kick in the ass to even touch the damn thing now...what a real piece of.. Makes me wonder why the kit company even attempted to try & make this kit? It looks almost like they got the Master copy down....and could give 2 shits about the rest of the outcome. Just makes me a lil sick is all.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 31 2010, 07:07 AM~18192424
> *hahaha...yeappers i know that feeling way too well.  The 59 looks sad staring at me 3/4 put together, but damnit i need a motivational kick in the ass to even touch the damn thing now...what a real piece of..  Makes me wonder why the kit company even attempted to try & make this kit?  It looks almost like they got the Master copy down....and could give 2 shits about the rest of the outcome.  Just makes me a lil sick is all.
> *


well ill try to get some paint or interior or set up or something to give you a motivatonal kick, but all in due time!! fuck bro maybe we need a timeless deadline!! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

timeless deadline... and speakin of bumps...page 6 did we give up or what? I know i didnt, my 59 is back on the bench, im about to tear it apart, cut the interior pan out totally, redo in styrene and see if that fits. Oh and i got my 59 cruiser skirts in, gonna prime em tonight, gotta get flat black tomorrow & slap some flip/flop on tomorrow as well. 

Then start on the elusive trunk setup :uh: timeless might be a good alternative  

have ya gotten that 70 out of dip yet or ya just lettin it melt in there? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yall need to finish this one man.... Both you guys been doin killer work on em...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

does dipping and moving them around count? :cheesy: 

i got all day tomorrow to work on it..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 04:42 PM~18429261
> *timeless deadline...  and speakin of bumps...page 6  did we give up or what?  I know i didnt, my 59 is back on the bench, im about to tear it apart, cut the interior pan out totally, redo in styrene and see if that fits.  Oh and i got my 59 cruiser skirts in, gonna prime em tonight, gotta get flat black tomorrow & slap some flip/flop on tomorrow as well.
> 
> Then start on the elusive trunk setup :uh:  timeless might be a good alternative
> ...


yah i got the 70 outta the dip.... i started the trunk jamb AGAIN!! since the dip let the styrene and glue fall apart!  so i got it jambed up, not done but close......i just cringe lookin at this fuckin car now!!  then i look at the undies all done up just beggin to be finished.... :uh: i'll do this fuckin thing some justice......I just need some motivation now, and really i hate this fuckin car right now!! chrome/gold and all!!  :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Cant wait for update pics. hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao...yeap i getcha Joe...this 59 has hit the wall so many damn times in my head already..every angle in slow motion..as the pieces fly... :biggrin: 

i moved it to the bench, then back to the spot it was..it hasnt came apart yet. One things for certain truck guys dont do cars for SHIT!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 08:32 AM~18432411
> *lmao...yeap i getcha Joe...this 59 has hit the wall so many damn times in my head already..every angle in slow motion..as the pieces fly... :biggrin:
> 
> i moved it to the bench, then back to the spot it was..it hasnt came apart yet.  One things for certain truck guys dont do cars for SHIT!
> *


lol, well i used to do up some cars....but i had more time to build then! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got mine apart, went about trying something with it, got disgusted with it..and now its still sitting..cant understand why this thing dont fit..at all!! none of what i put on it hits anything anywhere...i just dont get it!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 07:38 PM~18436311
> *i got mine apart, went about trying something with it, got disgusted with it..and now its still sitting..cant understand why this thing dont fit..at all!!  none of what i put on it hits anything anywhere...i just dont get it!
> *


lol, well i think ur bad 59 woes jinxed my lil 59 1/32!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao...geez this thing sucks that bad! i hope not, i wanna get this damn thing together but everytime i touch it, i can literally feel my hands cramp..then i set it down to watch my hands turn into a fist..

i wish i had an excuse or even a lie to tell why im not building this car..but i honestly cant even do that..it would come back & kick me in the nuts for tryin to go behind its back...evil and sadistic car i swear!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 30 2010, 03:00 PM~18442997
> *lmao...geez this thing sucks that bad!  i hope not, i wanna get this damn thing together but everytime i touch it, i can literally feel my hands cramp..then i set it down to watch my hands turn into a fist..
> 
> i wish i had an excuse or even a lie to tell why im not building this car..but i honestly cant even do that..it would come back & kick me in the nuts for tryin to go behind its back...evil and sadistic car i swear!
> *


i hear yah!! it was awsome for this car 2 come out, but a shit box 2 build! didnt u say u were gonna 1 off the interior instead?! i gotta look through this thread candyblue hit me with so i can finish my trunk jamb! maybe ill skip up to the set up or somethin to give me some interest in this fuckin car again!!  :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, there ya go..puttin all your objective on just paint isnt a good thing...hell ya see me, i pulled off a pattern paint job and i didnt even think i could...and that was a quickie.

ive got part of my interior, the front seats done up,...adn the more i think on it, i may just chuck the entire bottom tub on the 59 back seats and all..keep the door sides and such but starting from new might help this raggety POS!

anyone need a painted 59 impy interior tub? :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this car just doesnt want done i swear!! the body will be the last thing i do for sure now.......my 2 year old managed to knock over some boxes, onto my table and broke the driver post and the rear body piece under the rear window!!  I HATE THIS FUCKING CAR!!!  i was just gonna throw the undies under a 67....but i decided not 2 let this bitch beat me!!! its gonna get done dammit!! just when is the question!? :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, maybe this buildoff shouldve been trucks..we both know those wouldve been a perfectly easy deal to do eh?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 5 2010, 10:08 AM~18491228
> *yeah, maybe this buildoff shouldve been trucks..we both know those wouldve been a perfectly easy deal to do eh?
> *


lol yah maybe we should of!! :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this thread sucks lol :biggrin: the both of you sound like two old ladies bitchin about bingo numbers :uh: just build the shit lol, and see bri, if you woulda kept it simple, you wouldnt be haveing all these problem


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

simplicity has nothing to do with this one Jeff...the piece of shit just dont fit! i can take everything i put on it off and it still wont fit the interior tub. itll still make the back of the seats sit 1/2" out of the car and the top boot wont fit period then.

ive done all i can to make fit, but the tub just isnt made to fit IN THIS CAR... :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2010, 07:30 AM~18496942
> *this thread sucks lol :biggrin:  the both of you sound like two old ladies bitchin about bingo numbers :uh:  just build the shit lol, and see bri, if you woulda kept it simple, you wouldnt be haveing all these problem
> *


 :uh: i agree! we had a strong start and now its a fuckin chat room!! i just need to get some interest to get going again! FUCK MY CAR!! ill get 2 it though! eventually!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2010, 07:30 AM~18496942
> *this thread sucks lol :biggrin:  the both of you sound like two old ladies bitchin about bingo numbers :uh:  just build the shit lol, and see bri, if you woulda kept it simple, you wouldnt be haveing all these problem
> *


thanks for the motivation jeff!! :uh: 
anyway.....heres the carnage my baby boy caused to the 70 body......
driver post gone.....








rear deck piece gone...








i just keep looking at the undies... and i cant let this bitch beat me!! 
























anyone wanna donate a fresh 70 impy body?! i swear this thing is fucking possesed!!  








i got the guts sprayed tan......dont know about it though?! BUT... its progress in this slow weak ass build off!! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..thats totally fixable and id give ya my 70..but i been waiting on it for awhile.

your undies ( no ****) have definitely got mine whooped. If ya could get the paint..you'd probably whoop me all out.  i mean all i have is a flip flop paint job.. lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

page 6? damn hock we suck! this buildoff lost a ton of heat...

well im startin a damn fire..and you and that 70's gonna be my firewood. :0 
puttin jimbo's nicely casted cruiser skirts to use..they're in flat black primer for the moment, but at least they made it on the damn car. The interior has been ripped out including the trunk..which means the entire insides are gettin redone again..this time w/o the tacky ass foam material!

added the last of the side trim and the tail light buckets..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Looking good Bri! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 11:01 AM~18724045
> *page 6?  damn hock we suck!  this buildoff lost a ton of heat...
> 
> well im startin a damn fire..and you and that 70's gonna be my firewood. :0
> ...


while you lite your fire, im waitin on a body from hydro, then im imma try to get this head ache off my hands already!! :uh: skirts are lookin good BTW!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone wanna donate a fresh 70 impy body?! i swear this thing is fucking possesed!!  








i got the guts sprayed tan......dont know about it though?! BUT... its progress in this slow weak ass build off!! :uh: 








































[/quote]
:0 :wow: holy shit this is nice....i want it...lol... id give you a body but i see hydro got you coverd..  but if anything else happends ill send it if you need it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> anyone wanna donate a fresh 70 impy body?! i swear this thing is fucking possesed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: holy shit this is nice....i want it...lol... id give you a body but i see hydro got you coverd..  but if anything else happends ill send it if you need it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: good lookin out bro, ill keep you in mind!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta get some AAA batteries for my lites to work....solder them in and all that shit...then sit down and get comfy with the scissors, glue, kicker, xacto, dremel, and a lowrider book and go to town on the interior of this damn thing once & for all. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds look good in here fellas.... Now get back to it....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Yo, hock hope this can you out bro...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 4 2010, 04:10 PM~18734091
> *Yo, hock hope this can you out bro...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 that makes so much better sence to put the jamb on the bumper! :uh: (why woulndt i think of that?!) thats a good ass idea!! thanks for the insight bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

No problem, bro. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here you go...hope it helps...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 6 2010, 05:58 PM~18754338
> *Here you go...hope it helps...
> 
> 
> ...


that looks killer!!!...but if the jamb is on the bumper....what about painting it?!


and bri....hydro hooked a ****** up, so i got a fresh body...i need to cut the trunk, then its on and poppin again!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> :0 :wow: holy shit this is nice....i want it...lol... id give you a body but i see hydro got you coverd..  but if anything else happends ill send it if you need it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: good lookin out bro, ill keep you in mind!
[/quote]

yO HOMIE WHO DID ALL OF THAT PLATING, LOOKS GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> :thumbsup: good lookin out bro, ill keep you in mind!


yO HOMIE WHO DID ALL OF THAT PLATING, LOOKS GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
trend...this a WAAAAAY old school gold and chrome plated 67 kit from big kids enterprises before they went out!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

honky..donkey..yeah..same difference..dont sit on or dip this one...  :biggrin: 

while i was out casting things..and the 59 was just sittin there :biggrin: :biggrin: i went about casting a clear set of taillights for my lil dragger. The color you see is a red sharpie drawn on the chrome behind it. totally clear.

















just a set of one off clear lights for ya hock.. and a few more enticing pics...its taped down to where its supposed to be sitting :uh: :angry: bitchy ass car!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i like the lights brian! and yah, im tryin to stay away from the dip this time, but that wasnt really the problem though.....i just gotta keep this body away from my lil one who killed the last body!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks..and yeah i can imagine that can be a real hazard.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18774640
> *thanks..and yeah i can imagine that can be a real hazard.
> *


 :yessad: curious lil toddlers and models mix like oil and water!! LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

EVERY BODY IS GETTIN DOWN!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah...uh huh. Parts keep fallin off of mine :uh: its a real big ole turdling!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 25 2010, 01:47 PM~18903761
> *yeah...uh huh.  Parts keep fallin off of mine :uh:  its a real big ole turdling!
> *


lol....we suck brian!! :biggrin: imma try to get the trunk cut this weekend and throw down paint, cuz that cold colorado air is creepin in and that means snow aint 2 far of! :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah we got page upon page of bullshit ...some good, and ton of not so good blah blah. Its gonna get its turn again soon. I got 2 weeks to get some of my shit in order for this show comin up, which means i gotta do some finishin touches on some of the rides that are 99.999999% done. I wanted this one done for it but its not lookin like it. :uh: oh well. For it to be Atlanta, not very many traditional all out lowriders show up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 01:27 PM~18913489
> *yeah we got page upon page of bullshit ...some good, and ton of not so good blah blah.  Its gonna get its turn again soon.  I got 2 weeks to get some of my shit in order for this show comin up, which means i gotta do some finishin touches on some of the rides that are 99.999999% done.  I wanted this one done for it but its not lookin like it.  :uh: oh well.  For it to be Atlanta, not very many traditional all out lowriders show up.
> *


yah, you do you.... ill do me, cuz i wanna get on this yota, if i can get to it, the 70's on the list, but like i said its gettin cold here and i just wont really paint when its cold, i hate usin the dip!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

but it seems to be your best freind.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18917185
> *but it seems to be your best freind.
> *


 :uh: on 1 build fucker!! and i got a fresh body waitin so i can finally finish you off with this build off!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :wave: :buttkick: :nono: :rant: :rant: :x: :x: :run: :run: 

was you sayin sumthin..i didnt hear ya... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18917516
> *:twak:  :twak:  :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :rant:  :rant:  :x:  :x:  :run:  :run:
> 
> was you sayin sumthin..i didnt hear ya... :biggrin:
> *


yah biotch you did!!! u said dip was my best friend... then i said only on 1 build!! i got a clean body ready to make you look bad... but since you know im diggin into american toyota....imma leave my 70 to waste and forget! HAHA FUCKER!! i will kill you with the 70.....I PROMISE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

please do. if i get the urge to pick up my twisted ass retarded fucking 59..ill give ya a run for ya money!  Tryin to encourage to get 85Biarittz down for the show in Atl, so i can maybe get a pointer for a interior for this pile of dog guano! Im lost on it, but ill give you a dull spoon, go ahead & carve fuck you into my forehead! :biggrin: lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 08:28 PM~18917637
> *please do.  if i get the urge to pick up my twisted ass retarded fucking 59..ill give ya a run for ya money!   Tryin to encourage to get 85Biarittz down for the show in Atl, so i can maybe get a pointer for a interior for this pile of dog guano!  Im lost on it, but ill give you a dull spoon, go ahead & carve fuck you into my forehead! :biggrin: lol
> *


or R.I.P. on your tumbstone?! :biggrin: we'll get back to it...just when!? :0 fuck it right?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just keep this damn thing ongoing!..why not right? we can be famed for having the longest but yet cool rides build off to date. :biggrin: oh some shit.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 27 2010, 07:45 PM~18926400
> *just keep this damn thing ongoing!..why not right?  we can be famed for having the longest but yet cool rides build off to date. :biggrin:  oh some shit.
> *


oh please believe i WILL NOT let this thread die! not til we are done and you are 6 feet deep!! :biggrin: yah maybe (or no it will) get dragged along some more....but we will finish dammit!!


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

lololol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

maybe not this year..but sometime soon...

did u get paint on that damn 70 fool? or are ya jerkin mine and everyones chain? i heard good ole colorado is gettin some white stuff...snow gutterminded freaks. :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

is there anybody that can come close to modeling a mazda pickup?? 90'ish??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Oct 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18926706
> *is there anybody that can come close to modeling a mazda pickup?? 90'ish??
> *


austin... i have been tryin for a loooooong time! honest answer is NO!! i found a guy in like '99 on ebay with a resin mazda and hard body, but he never replyed back and was gone right after?! so answer for yah is grab some 80's and 90's kits and try to make em work?! thats what i did AND HAVE BEEN DOING?! :uh: i know a break though has to come 1 day!! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

someone on here said something about trying to making up a B series Mazda..cant remember who..thinkin it was in off topic..or even resin casters..since it was talkin of bodies N shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 14 2010, 10:21 AM~18044354
> *I'm gonna be working in this style p/u MAZDA B SERIES, been gathering all my pictures and info for the past couple months. Hope to have this out sometime soon will consist of extra cab series and stock dash.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dead topic? not yet. im finishing my 59 with or w/o ya Joe! last nite, your Prez lit a fire under me a bit...59's on the bench and getting an entire interior from a 60 impy, cut down. It fits with a few cuts here & there and even lines up with the chassis now. :0 I gotta work on the trunk tonight and hide all the ungodly wires from the lights. also gotta get a set of batteries for it still.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

fuck no this shit aint dead!!! i will kill you brian, please believe!! just gettin to cold for me to paint! and fuck no i aint paintin in the cold!! i never had "dip" probs til this fuckin build off!!  i will get at yah though!! just got changes goin on in the club, christmas exchanges and long work hours! and i HAVE to fit in family time!!  this build off aint dead by any means...might set a LIL record for longest one EVER!! :uh: but this one WILL finish!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2010, 08:22 PM~17787640
> *naw, this saturdays fine..but unfortunately ive already started hacking on mine :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..so..take it as it is.  I came to slice your 70 to pieces :0
> 
> This is Draggin'  Slayer
> ...


does this kit come with the continental kit and with the top


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap. comes with everything. also orig. skirts too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i hope so..would look real bad on your part. Last night i added my casted up seats to it, and they swivel. :0 Gonna warm up the shop, mask off this & that, flock it and flock the other colors.. see what we come up with. Then off to the trunk. 

Oh the batteries are still good, i just had it lined wrong...so the purple underglow is still goin on! :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2010, 01:24 PM~19245118
> *yeap.  comes with everything.  also orig. skirts too.
> *


Ohh shit thas cool thx


----------

